# Vostok Komandirski Amphibian Problems



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought this a little while ago & noticed fairly quickly that the self winding mechanism wasn't working as it should - the watch would stop whilst I was wearing it. Given the value of the watch I didn't want to go to the expense of a repair, so I became quite happy to consider it as a manual wind. As a manual wind the watch functioned perfectly - until yesterday that is...










I noticed a disturbing clunk/rattle coming out of the watch, which I suspected was caused by the winder balance/weight having come loose. So I decided to take the plunge & open it up.

As an aside I love the two part back on these watches - the clever design allows for a waterproof seal far superior to a normal screw back case:










With the back off, the problem is apparent - the centre screw has worked itself loose, at first I was afraid that the screw has sheared & I wouldn't be able to get the threaded bit out of the watch:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

...but a couple of snaps & zooming it up on my PC shows that the screw is indeed intact, and the threaded hole is clear:




























Next problem is that my smallest screwdriver is too big to fit the screw head. Nothing that a quick rub with a sharpening stone won't sort out:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

...so after a couple of misses, I finally got the screw aligned correctly & was able to tighten it up, *leading to my question: how tight do I tighten it?*










...so I have the screw tightened and all appears well again:










Now, I'm wondering why they self winding mechanism wasn't working. with the case back off, I try to operate the self winding mechanism - it moves, but not easily/freely. Here you can see me holding the watch 'upsidedown' and it requires a fair jiggle in order to get the weight to drop to the bottom. I'm guessing this is not correct.










Have I over tightened the holding screw? Does it need a drop of oil?

In the meantime I can use it as a manual wind, so no big issue - although it would be nice to have it working as it should


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Same thing happened to one of my Amphibias... the rotor falling off part, that is. Like you i just opened it up and screwed the thing back on and it's been fine ever since.

That was about 12 months ago. I held the rotor still and just tightened the screw as much as i could without forcing it.

Mine didn't have the same problem with the winding mechanism though, but I've had other autos that drag the rotor around when manually wound.

I wonder if yours is doing something similar but instead of dragging the rotor, the rotor is staying put and that's why the screw came undone ?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments & Martin's kind offer :yes:



louiswu said:


> Same thing happened to one of my Amphibias... the rotor falling off part, that is.	Like you i just opened it up and screwed the thing back on and it's been fine ever since.
> 
> That was about 12 months ago. *I held the rotor still and just tightened the screw as much as i could without forcing it.*


Pretty much what I did, so happy out .



louiswu said:


> Mine didn't have the same problem with the winding mechanism though, but I've had other autos that drag the rotor around when manually wound.
> 
> I wonder if yours is doing something similar but instead of dragging the rotor, the rotor is staying put and that's why the screw came undone ?


Not sure about this. However the I've been wearing the watch since Sunday, without manually winding it & it's still going strong. So it looks like the self winding problem was related to the wee screw becoming undone.

The rotor did seem a little stiff though, would anyone recommend a wee drop of WD-40 watch oil to loosen it up? Or would that be a really bad idea?

Thanks Dec


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to plug on about this - with the case back off, I try to operate the self winding mechanism - it moves, but not easily/freely. Here you can see me holding the watch 'upsidedown' and it requires a fair jiggle in order to get the weight to drop to the bottom. Now it does rotate fairly easily, I'm guessing it is a bit too stiff. Actually, no guessing - it is too stiff to wind the watch adequately.

There are six bearings at the center of the weight, on which it pivots. What are peoples opinions on a drop of watch oil curing the problem?

Dec


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

How hard is it to turn with the screw driver? What I mean is, if you sit the watch face down and turn the screw with the driver, without holding the rotor, does it turn freely?

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> if you sit the watch face down and turn the screw with the driver, without holding the rotor, does it turn freely?


Yes, the screw turned freely. I have it tightened just enough so that it doesn't work itself loose again.

The rotor also turns freely, but apparently not freely enough. Hence the query re oiling the tiny ball bearings it rotates around.

Dec


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can you spot where the resistance to the rotor movement is? Could it be scraping the sides duo to it being a bit twisted, a bridge or top plate a bit off placed or maybe the whole movement not sitting right inside the case?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My question lacked clarity. Now with the rotor tight, can you turn the screw freely with the driver (thus winding the watch with the screw driver), or is it as reluctant to turn as the rotor?

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> My question lacked clarity. Now with the rotor tight, can you turn the screw freely with the driver (thus winding the watch with the screw driver), or is it as reluctant to turn as the rotor?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think it is my answer that lacked clarity. The screw does not turn at all. The rotor turns on the bearings around the stationary screw.

I took the plunge & applied the tiniest drop of watch oil to the bearings and, it may be my imagination, but I think the rotor moves more freely.

I'm waiting for the watch to stop & then I'll give it a test run.

Dec


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Deco said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > My question lacked clarity. Now with the rotor tight, can you turn the screw freely with the driver (thus winding the watch with the screw driver), or is it as reluctant to turn as the rotor?
> ...


Ah, I see. I recall putting the rotor back on something (likely Japanese) and the screw would spin with the rotor. I've never handled a Boctok auto before, just the manuals.

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Some good news on this :thumbup: .

I gave it only a couple of winds to get it going and since then, I've been wearing it on and off (72 hours), without winding it manually, and.....

....it's keeping time perfectly and appears to be (self)winding as it should.

Happy daze :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing things, these... I should get one back...

So what do think the matter was? Just a lose rotor or did you end up dropping a bit of oil in there?


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe you shouldn't tighten the screw so much but add a tiny bit of thread lock instead? You might be crushing the ball race as the rotor should turn freely, otherwise no automatic winding.

BTW is this a common movement used in many other watches? Might be worth keeping an eye on some just for spares etc???


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

odyseus10 said:


> BTW is this a common movement used in many other watches? Might be worth keeping an eye on some just for spares etc???


Simple answer is yes, though not quite as common as it's manual winding cousin.

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Amazing things, these... I should get one back...
> 
> So what do think the matter was? Just a lose rotor or did you end up dropping a bit of oil in there?


My amateur analysis is that the "winding cogs" needed some oil, this meant that the rotor was not free to swing as it should - causing the rotor holding screw to work itself loose over time.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update! :yes:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I though that you really need to use grease on the rotor like Moebius 8200???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

odyseus10 said:


> I though that you really need to use grease on the rotor like Moebius 8200???


Nha... it's a Russian watch designed when there was still a Wall... that thing will take anything, lard will work just fine :lol:


----------

